# Openoffice e correttore ortografico [risolto]

## rb34

Problema: openoffice 2.3, il correttore ortografico italiano non va (anzi, forse manca proprio).

In realtà mi sa che ce l'ho sempre avuto così, ma ultimamente lo uso di più.

Il fatto è che se faccio controllo ortografico, gli errori non li trova.

E in effetti andando in strumenti->opzioni->impostazioni lingue->lingua, sezione standard->occidentale, c'è italiano, ma accanto non c'è il tick con scritto ABC che appare (almeno, su win) quando il dizionario è installato.

Anche in strumenti->opzioni->impostazioni lingue->linguistica, i "moduli linguistici" risultano vuoti.

Voi avete roba lì dentro??

Io ho installato openoffice-bin, con LINGUAS in make.con settato a "it en".

emerge openoffice-bin mi dà 

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0  USE="java kde -gnome" LINGUAS="en it -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -da -de -dz -el -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

```

Pensavo quindi di essere a posto, ma evidentemente non lo sono. Suggerimenti?

----------

## Scen

Ahi ahi, qui non leggiamo i messaggi di postinstallazione di emerge....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
>  *  Spell checking is now provided through our own myspell-ebuilds,
> ...

 

----------

## rb34

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ahi ahi, qui non leggiamo i messaggi di postinstallazione di emerge.... :

 

Vero, me l'ero perso. Installato myspell-it, ABC comparso

Però il mio ragionamento era che se io avevo impostato quali lingue voglio l'ebuild doveva tirarsi giù anche il dizionario, se esterno, no?

----------

## Scen

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Però il mio ragionamento era che se io avevo impostato quali lingue voglio l'ebuild doveva tirarsi giù anche il dizionario, se esterno, no?

 

Gentoo is about choice (cit.)

Stai pure sicuro che gli sviluppatori Gentoo non ti faranno installare un ebuild in più del necessario: nel caso di Openoffice, un utente potrebbe NON voler installare i vari dizionari (scelta opinabile ma lecita), per cui sarebbe una forzatura impostare tale dipendenza direttamente nell'ebuild di openoffice.

----------

## rb34

vorrei comunque aggiungere che nella mia ottica il supporto per una lingua da parte di un word processor comprende il dizionario... perché non è un editor testo! Infatti su win il dizionario è compreso, ma è chiaro che là sarebbe più complicato fornire separatamente il dizionario, anche se possibilissimo.

----------

## Scen

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> nella mia ottica il supporto per una lingua da parte di un word processor comprende il dizionario

 

Perdona se insisto ma stai guardando la cosa dal punto di vista "sbagliato", ovvero:

- sì, se installi MS Office tramite la fighissima procedura guidata, selezionando "Installa", ti ritrovi anche il dizionario&C

- ma se selezioni "Personalizza" puoi selezionare in modo abbastanza granulare i componenti desiderati. Volendo si possono escludere totalmente i dizionari&C.

In Gentoo quasi ogni ebuild segue la logica dell'installazione "personalizzata", se vuoi abilitare un componente devi abilitare una USE o installare manualmente un ulteriore pacchetto.

Tieni presente che negli ebuild le dipendenze necessarie solitamente servono a far funzionare il pacchetto: in questo caso OO funziona benissimo anche senza dizionari installati.

OK, chiudo qui altrimenti i mods mi bastonano  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> In Gentoo quasi ogni ebuild segue la logica dell'installazione "personalizzata", se vuoi abilitare un componente devi abilitare una USE o installare manualmente un ulteriore pacchetto.
> 
> 

 

Sono d'accordo con te che il dizionario non deve essere installato di default ma sarebbe comodo se inserissero una USE per installare il dizionario come dipendenza ...

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Sono d'accordo con te che il dizionario non deve essere installato di default ma sarebbe comodo se inserissero una USE per installare il dizionario come dipendenza ...

 

Anch'io opterei per una USE apposita ma... i Gentoo devs sembrano pensarla diversamente  :Confused:  (mah...)

----------

## djinnZ

per me andrebbe meglio una use per non installare il dizionario e gestire la dipendenza tramite una virtual-myspell ma... tant'è.

----------

## rb34

ecco, tutto sommato osservazioni simili alla mia sono in giro. Sì, ecco, sono d'accordo che puoi scegliere se avere il dizionario o no, perché la possibilità di scegliere cose come questa è uno dei motivi per cui sto su gentoo, ma ora dovrebbero proprio aggiungere una useflag. Ce ne sono veramente di tutti i tipi, questa è di sicuro una di quelle utili.

----------

## djinnZ

Il problema è che il dizionario è più uno spin-off che un sottoprogetto di OOo ormai, quindi è giusta  l'idea di mantenere ebuild separati.

----------

